# Can I give my dog frozen eggs?



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oooooh, I want to know too! (Someone forgot that she had a dozen eggs in the fridge and bought more today)


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You mean a whole egg? Shell and all?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I always have too many eggs, too, and think freezing would be brillant! But, according to The Incredible Edible Egg maybe not, unless you cook them after defrost.

Incredible Edible Egg | Eggs | freezing eggs

*"Freezing Eggs*

_If you have more eggs than you can use within a few weeks of buying them, you can break them out of their shells and freeze them. Freeze only clean, fresh eggs._
*Whites*

_Break and separate the eggs, one at a time, making sure that no yolk gets in the whites. Pour the whites into freezer containers, seal tightly, label with the number of egg whites and the date, and freeze. For faster thawing and easier measuring, first freeze each white in a standard ice cube tray. Then transfer to a freezer container._
*Yolks*

_The gelation property of egg yolk causes it to thicken or gel when frozen, so you need to give yolks special treatment. If you freeze them as they are, egg yolks will eventually become so gelatinous that they will be almost impossible to use in a recipe. To help retard this gelation, beat in either 1/8 teaspoon salt or 1 1/2 teaspoons sugar or corn syrup per 1/4 cup of egg yolks (about 4 yolks). Label the container with the number of yolks, the date, and whether you’ve added salt (for main dishes) or sweetener (for baking or desserts). Freeze._
*Whole eggs*

_Beat just until blended, pour into freezer containers, seal tightly, label with the number of eggs and the date, and freeze._
*Hard-boiled eggs*

_You can freeze hard-boiled egg yolks to use later for toppings or garnishes. Carefully place the yolks in a single layer in a saucepan and add enough water to come at least 1 inch above the yolks. Cover and quickly bring just to boiling. Remove the pan from the heat and let the yolks stand, covered, in the hot water about 12 minutes. Remove the yolks with a slotted spoon, drain them well and package them for freezing._
_It’s best not to freeze hard-boiled whole eggs and hard-boiled whites because they become tough and watery when frozen._
*To use frozen eggs*

_In a home freezer, you can freeze eggs for up to one year. When you’re ready to use frozen eggs, thaw them overnight in the refrigerator or under running cold water. Use egg yolks or whole eggs as soon as they’re thawed. Thawed egg whites will beat to better volume if you allow them to sit at room temperature for about 30 minutes. *Use thawed frozen eggs only in dishes that are thoroughly cooked."*_


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Tennyson said:


> You mean a whole egg? Shell and all?



Yes. I learnt recently that you can give whole eggs to dogs. I would like to give my girl frozen whole eggs as a treat


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Pammie said:


> I always have too many eggs, too, and think freezing would be brillant! But, according to The Incredible Edible Egg maybe not, unless you cook them after defrost.


Thanks Pammie!! I'm thinking it might be different for dogs though. 


I wouldn't be thawing them when I give them and I wouldn't mind the yolk being gooey for Millie. 

I realise for human consumption the thawed eggs should be cooked thoroughly but I also know that dog's tummies are different to ours.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I give Max a whole raw egg every few weeks. It's amazing to me - he will walk around with it in his mouth till he finds the best place to bite it and devour it.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Chritty said:


> Thanks Pammie!! I'm thinking it might be different for dogs though.
> .


Ahhh yes, you are right, I forgot! I know people give their dogs raw eggs all the time! I just can't stand the idea of ME eating raw egg and so that means Bryley won't be getting a raw one either! LOL! He does get hard boiled, though, and loves them!


----------

